# Budgie Chewing Off Toy



## Emu (Nov 13, 2021)

Anyone has got this toy? My budgie is chewing it off. Is it normal? Any risk of ingestion? Should I remove it from the cage?
UPDATE: I confirm he's been chewing it off and swallowing it. He did it right in front of me which is unusual. Normally, he doesn't like to be seen while eating. I still do not understand why he eats it which I assume is tasteless...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That type of toy encourages shredding, I don't think it would be eaten.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Shredding toys are excellent choices for your budgie!*


----------



## Emu (Nov 13, 2021)

Cody said:


> That type of toy encourages shredding, I don't think it would be eaten.


He seems to be swallowing it


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If that is the case, then remove it from the cage. *


----------

